# Uphill Sewage?



## KeepItSimple (Apr 13, 2009)

Something like this: http://www.plumbingsupply.com/sewage.html

Goggle "sewage ejector pump"


----------



## LawnGuyLandSparky (Nov 18, 2007)

I would look into sewage mascerating systems - or sewage grinder, with the ability to lift. Pipe it as far as you can length and height-wise, and dump into another sewage "sump", lift again, etc... until you reach your sewer line.


----------



## robmac (Apr 14, 2009)

KeepItSimple thanks for the link! LawnGuyLandSparky so your saying install multiple units like KeepItSimple linked to? Or a unit like that into a tank with another pump further down the line? I will try and get photos up asap of the space and path of travel I am dealing with.


----------



## LawnGuyLandSparky (Nov 18, 2007)

As many as you need to get the job done. Keep in mind a pump can only lift water 18'. You'll have to get creative if your grade is steep, or you have freezing weather, etc...


----------



## al's sewer (Apr 7, 2009)

2 inch grinder pump reduce to 1 1/4 pipe outside the house and enjoy.


----------



## robmac (Apr 14, 2009)

al's sewer said:


> 2 inch grinder pump reduce to 1 1/4 pipe outside the house and enjoy.



How long on average do you think this would carry water? I'm dealing with a fairly steep grade at the start of the uphill rise. If I require to many sumps this may not be a possible project. Without destroying my yard that is haha.


----------



## al's sewer (Apr 7, 2009)

robmac said:


> How long on average do you think this would carry water? I'm dealing with a fairly steep grade at the start of the uphill rise. If I require to many sumps this may not be a possible project. Without destroying my yard that is haha.


 here are a couple pumps I have used in the past. Contact them and tell them about your project and they well guide you and answer all your question.

http://www.google.com/products?sour...a=X&oi=product_result_group&resnum=1&ct=title


http://www.plumbingsupply.com/sewage.html


----------



## BULLETflight7 (Apr 27, 2009)

NOT A PROBLEM AT ALL!!!

there are a couple things to look at... pipe run distance and elevation change... 

a grinder pump can lift water up to 185' vertical (e-one pumps www.eone.com). myers, barnes, can do around 110'-125' vertical lift. grinder pumps are normally 1-1/4" discharge. if your house already has a grinder station that pumps to the city sewer, pump the new addition to it, therefore you wont be charged for a new sewer tap fee. 

-jason


----------



## The Engineer (May 4, 2010)

The two biggest variables are the distance the pipe runs from the ejector to the gravity line and the elevation change between those two points. You want a pump station that can handle the whole distance and elevation without adding additonal pumps along the way. These variables will determine the pump selection and basin size. The higher elevation you need to pump, the larger the pump needs to be, which in turn also effects the basin size, especially if you go with a duplex system with two pumps. A duplex system is recommended for a whole house application in case one pump goes down. Larger pumps also need to run longer to avoid short cycling which burns out the motor faster than a small pump. This will also effect basin size. The power demand is another thing to take into consideration. Larger ejectors have higher electrical demands, especially at startup when the motor first turns over and is trying to push against the high head of water sitting against the check valve in the discharge line.


----------



## LateralConcepts (Jun 6, 2010)

robmac said:


> How long on average do you think this would carry water? I'm dealing with a fairly steep grade at the start of the uphill rise. If I require to many sumps this may not be a possible project. Without destroying my yard that is haha.


robmac -

There are a lot of things to consider. This is an expensive project even if you plan to do it yourself. You need to find a wholesale supply in your area that specializes in pumps. They'll have charts telling giving you the specs based on how far and how high you have to pump. The Liberty Omnivore is an awesome pump, and would most definitely do the job. Might be overkill though depending on your situation.
http://www.libertypumps.com/Products/Category/SubCategory/Product/?p=69&s=26&c=19

If you're in an area that freezes you'll need to check your local code requirements to determine the depth of your tight line running up to the gravity line. What are the soil conditions? If you're near the lake, is there any large rock in the way that would prevent you from digging a trench 3' deep or so all the way to the gravity line?

You'll also need a dedicated circuit to run the pump, and a quality control panel like Orenco to run the system which will require electrical work. http://www.orenco.com/

If you're abandoning an old septic system the local health department will be involved. Most likely requiring you fill or crush the old tank.

This is not an exhaustive parts or equipment list of course, just the big things. Basin, pump, panel, pipe, fittings, check valves, ball valves, mini-excavator, ditch witch, etc, etc, etc


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

This thread is over a year old......it was "bumped" by a spammer


----------



## LateralConcepts (Jun 6, 2010)

Scuba_Dave said:


> This thread is over a year old......it was "bumped" by a spammer


Haha oh geez. Thanks for the heads up. Didn't notice 'til you said somethin. April '09. :huh:


----------

